#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > درخواست: معرفی نرم افازار برای زوم کردن تصاویر بدون افت کیفیت

## ادریس خان

سلام دوستان عزیز.سال نو همگی مبارک انشاالله سال خوبی داشته باشین.
نرم افزار میخوام برای شفاف  کردن تصویر بدون افت کیفیت برای اینکه یک شماره خونده بشه.
نرم افزار عالی برای شفاف کردن فیلم با فرمت AVI بدون افت کیفیت.
دوستان اگه کسی میدونه لطفا سریعتر معرفی کنه با لینک دانلود و آموزش.

----------

*alijan89*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mbagheri_464

اگه عکستون پیکسلی باشه بازوم کردن افت کیفیت داریم ولی عکس برداری فقط بازوم کیفیتش ازدست نمیده

----------


## reza_rojin

از برنامه photo zoom شرکت onone استفاده کنید

----------

